# stef's journal



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

2nd of May

brought Buiscut up by himself today attempted to wash his socks as they're stained yellow/orange now the colors not as noticeable, its kinda a peachy color haha tacked him up and walked him round the block to see how he'd get on with traffic, he never put a foot wrong and wasn't bothered one bit by the few cars that drove past. we also practiced boxing as well, wasn't too sure but with the encouragement of food he was straight in and out several times. 

brought chip up once id got buiscut in and out the box, had to tie buiscut up to give chip a chance to get his feet up on the ramp as buiscut kept trying to go in the box for chips bucket. got chip in after some food bribery, done this a few times no bother, tacked chip up and got on him for the first time with him fully tacked, was ALOT better behaved than expected and never seemed as timid as he usually is. 

all in all it was a good day  and im proud of the wee guys 

Pictures























chip - "is it my turn for the bucket yet?"








Buiscut, going for a ride


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

3rd of may

brought Buiscut and hob-knob up and opened up the box again, let both the horses wander around and Buiscut head straight in to the box he obviously remembers being fed in there the other day. when he came out he looked at me as if to say "whys my bucket not there?" then walked back on for another look. hob-knob has been boxed before and never liked it so this was a bit of training for him too. so i went and got another bucket of feed and put it in the box, but had to hold on to Buiscut otherwise he would'a been straight in. hob-knob wasn't too sure, you could see he was really trying to muster up the courage to go on but he couldn't so i let go of Buiscut and he marched on up and head straight in the bucket, at this point you could see hob-knob was getting jelous so i brought Buiscut back out to give hob-knob another chance this time he got further up the ramp and nearly all the way in the box till he decided it was too scary for him.
we then took Buiscut and Hob-knob a walk round the block. both were perfect. 
although Buiscut started showing off to some mares in a field then pooped himself when a stallion came running over haha bless his little white (orange) socks.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

4th may

Brought Rocky up ready to get his lost shoe put back on while waiting i gave him a groom and decided to try pull his mane (as he'd rubbed some of it out and it was uneven) i don't think i done too bad i'll leave my mane pulling abilitys until the horses are in dire need of having it pulled. i also trimmed his tail  well farrier came put the shoe on and left he says if Rocky loses hi's shoe again he's going to kick his butt lol poor Rocky.
anyways after our farrier left i got my wee man all tacked up and ready to go. we decided to go to powfoot today to play on the shore. he loved it and he always gets so excited when he's on the sand, his head goes up and so does his tail. we played about on the sand for a bit before i decided it was time to go  
all in all it was 9 miles well spent  

where we went today








the pretty tree outside dads











































returning to the field








^lol he's got orange socks too 
























^^awwwww









^ i totally love this horse to bits


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

9th may 
woke up to 5 different texts from 3 different people asking if i would be at the farm today great to know im loved lol! 
got to farm my dads gfs daughter and her friend and the other girl who keeps her horse was there. dads gf's daughter wanted me to take them out, so brought whiskey and hob-knob up and the girl who owns star brought her up tacked up and away we went was going fine until dads gf's daughter started getting nervous after hob-knob spooked at a big pile of rocks by the side of the road.
so as she suddenly got nervous whiskey got nervous too and after a few side steps from whiskey she jumped off and refused to go back on D: her friend never wanted to go on either so i had to lead whiskey back home. 

got back put hob-knob back and got on whiskey to go meet up with the girls. made my dads gf's daughter get on the back of whiskey with me controlling her. got back to the yard and left her to play about where she happily rode her around the yard


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

15th may 

managed to get my bad self down to the farm today  went to get rocky and low and behold he's lost a shoe... again ( i seriously need to invest in one of those boa boots) well i tacked him up and decided we'd go a walk to the shore, we met up with the lady down the road with her horse (lovely pair  ) we got to the shore and gave them a good canter, rocky LOVES being on the sand  he always prances and shows on it once we'd finished there we leisurely strolled back. 

took rocky back to the field after a little bit of pampering and went and got whiskey, decided to play about with her bareback today i was well chuffed as i managed to jump on to her without the help of a fence or something  took her a walk round the block with star she was good but i was a bit sore afterwards because i haven't ridden bareback in agggges 

( i also rode star to day as she threw her rider off and the lassy was a bit worked up, this is the horse that hates being by herself. she done an almighty rear which resulted in her getting a smack between the ears. i actually think it worked because she never tried to rear after it, however she did press her luck as much as she could with me but gave up after a while, i think she realized that i was a stronger rider than her owner in strength wise and attitude wise and eventually calmed down and done what was asked.)


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

22nd may 
took rocky down to powfoot with star had to walk most of the way until we reached the shore as rocky lost a shoe but once we got on he shore he loved it as per, tail up head up prance prance prance until he calmed down, he really seemed to want to go but i made him pay attention to my commands before i allowed him to have a gallop. 

got back to the farm, hosed his legs down gave him a treat and put him back and brought whiskey up to play about on, i've started riding her bareback and i can honestly say it's paying of with building up my thigh muscles more. 


23rd of may
took hob-knob down to the shore with star today and i can honestly say he really needs the work, he's always been cocky but today he was just taking the mick, more than 5 times he tried to buck me off, each time he failed, he hasn't been worked in a little while though but after a good run around on the shore he soon calmed down, he was a bit flighty than usual but once again i put it down to lack of work so hob-knob is being added to my to-do list  
got back from powfoot gave him a hose down a treat then put him back got whiskey and went around the block bareback. 
i can honestly say whiskey has a perfect back for bareback riding and instead of trotting she jogs so its easy to relax and sit while she moves


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

26th of may 

was the first ride out, we never thought we'd get to do it but we got a box  

rocky was really good, usually he HATES boxes but he walked in this one fine, i think its cause it was bigger. 
he was a bit excited at first with all the different horses, but he calmed down eventually and started getting bored i think as he done "the sigh" i got a few pics, but none during the ride out just before hand 

anyways here they are, any questions please ask  
























the last picture isnt of the rideouts but of some people i saw on the way to college today


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

tomorrow i'm going to pick whiskey up, I'm SO excited. like i can't even describe it! i just can't help but think it's too good to be true, and i keep waiting on something like my dad telling me i cant have her or something! but oh well tomorrow will be the moment of truth.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Well HF, Today is the day, hopefully everything goes to plan, and whiskey travels safely to her new home. Going to pick the horsebox up at about 11am then back down the road to get whiskey at about 1-2pm. I really hope everything goes well!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, surprise, surprise.

Dad has miraculously lost whiskeys passport, so i have to wait longer to get whiskey, if i get her. Honestly sometimes i think what's the point.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

well in the mean time, dad has given me hob-knob on loan until he sorts whiskeys passport. He's settled in really well and i had him out on a wee hack a day after he arrived at Millrigg's. he wasn't too certain of his surroundings and dumped me in the mud so i led him on a little bit then hopped back in to the saddle and he was fine, bit nervy and stubborn but he still went. 

well after a half a week to settle i had him out today after i mucked out some stables ( thats how im paying for his keep haha!) and he was as good as gold bless him. it's probably been a year since he was last ridden too. he wasn't too sure of some wood sculptures out side one of the cottages, so before he dumped me i hopped off led him past and hopped back on after he had a wee sniff of things. on the way back he walked past them without batting an eye.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Whiskeys passport turned up out of the blue, which saves alot of trouble! so i was able to move her at the weekend and take hob-knob back to dads. 

So whiskey was moved on saturday and brought up the road, i can honestly say she is not lacking in weight! she's like a big barrel haha. 
i had her out today and she was a complete babe, i could tell she was nervous as she felt a bit tense, but she was brave and behaved exactly as i last rode her. ( which would of been a year ago and i doubt anyone would of been near her since) 
here's a photo of her in the box like the baby elephant she is lol. also excuse the mess, i never got a chance to muck it out for her arriving.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

whiskey in her natural habitat....jeez i need a life haha can't wait to see her this weekend, i hope she's ok, i've been worried in case she does something silly.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

took wiskey a quick hack on saturday through the hills, it was beautiful! going to phone my farrier to get some shoes on her so i can start taking her on the road, i can't wait, and shes now out in the field with some of the hillside hutton mares.

poor girl got soaked this morning, need to get her rug dried off.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

well Whisky is a bit lame so i've checked her legs no sign of swelling or heat, so i've text my farrier to see about coming out and having a look ( she could do with getting a trim too) and depending on his verdict i may get some shoes on the little fatty as well, she isn't lame bad, it's more she seems to be going along fine then has a slight lame spell then carries on, i reckon it deffo has something to do with her tootsies


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Whiskey seems greatly settled in now, even mam noticed the difference in how calm she was... and mam knows nothing about horses.
When i went to go get her i gave her a shout and she came running towards me like a lunatic shaking her head in her rhino like mannerism, i think it's safe to say that she isn't lame anymore, although i'm still getting some shoes on her because the ride i took her on her sunday was a fair trek and it goes out on to the main road, so shoes is a must (also gives me an excuse to invest in some florescent bits and bobs for her!).
Also i ordered her some new tack, can't wait to get it!  

Aaaand a photo of whiskey


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

So i was sifting through some old art works of mine from when i was in school and i came across a picture of whiskey! Brought back some good memories, anyways here's whiskey at 4 years old being broken to drive.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Trying to stay positive the week. whiskey was still lame at the weekend so julie agreed to phoning the vet for me today and said she'd phone me and let me know on the verdict. i really hope its nothing too serious! this is really just my luck, i finally get my horse into my name and something goes wrong. seriously sometimes i just want too crawl under a rock and die! i've also came down with the cold and thrown up twice today... yay. 
i've also got my interview for the farriery course i applied for on the 18th of this month, and if i must be honest i'm really not feeling up to it.
Please let whiskey be ok.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

and heres a picture of her looking great (despite being lame :[ ) 
it really amazes me how much she's improved since the day i got her 9 years ago. she was so ugly and scrawny looking and now i can't help but think she's beautiful!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Well Whiskey is being re-introduced to work as she has been out of it for a good year and it's safe to say she needs it, i took her a 7 mile hack today and we were both sweating after it...and not just a little sweat! She was also really weary and much more spooky because of her new surroundings and lack of work, however i know we will get there and she will settle in and when i eventually move then all will be well


----------

